# Obsessive walking



## _justlurking (May 3, 2021)

Every single day I walk over 25k steps after work. On Saturday I walk 50k+ steps and on Sunday somewhere around 40k. It's gotten to be such an obsessive habit that I become stressed if there is a day where I can't reach those goals. For example today I had to leave work early just because I felt like shit and went home to sleep all day. I don't know how to get out of this cycle, it's ruining my feet and leaving wounds. It's fucking 'tarded. 

Can anybody suggest something or whatever because I'm tired of redditer women telling me it's unhealthy. Like I fucking know it's not healthy why do you think I'm posting about it. Fuck.


----------



## Justtocheck (May 3, 2021)

Having obsessive anxiety is very common. Chill. If you don't like medication go to therapy to see what fear is causing it. No biggy. And that many steps aren't that unhealthy. You'll be fine.


----------



## shameful existence (May 3, 2021)

Try to replace _some_ of it with a less time consuming _physical_ activity. Quantify it. Make it a routine you can get equally obsessive over, but gives you some time to do other things.


----------



## No Exit (May 3, 2021)

If it's a health/energy thing maybe start jogging? It's more efficient exercise so you should be able to mentally chill about it. It will also tire you out more and faster.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 3, 2021)

why do you care about how much you walk in a day to begin with? are you fat?


----------



## Solid Snek (May 3, 2021)

Lie on your back and put your feet in the air. That way you can 'walk' without touching the ground, and it won't hurt your feet.

You could also try walking in a pool, or some other body of water that is at least hip-deep. The water will cushion your body and lower the impact on your joints and feet (it's a popular technique for rehabilitative physical therapy and old people exercise).


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (May 3, 2021)

@_justlurking walk around on your knees


----------



## The Real Me (May 3, 2021)

Step on a landmine or have a trusted friend saw through your knees.


----------



## _justlurking (May 4, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> why do you care about how much you walk in a day to begin with? are you fat?


I don't think someone fat could walk that much every single day. I weigh 98lbs it's not about weight anymore.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 4, 2021)

_justlurking said:


> I weigh 98lbs


thats extremely underweight unless you're an absolute turbomanlet
better replace some of that walking with a little more eating


----------



## Plank (May 4, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> Having obsessive anxiety is very common. Chill. If you don't like medication go to therapy to see what fear is causing it. No biggy. And that many steps aren't that unhealthy. You'll be fine.


And if you don't want to go to therapy or can't afford to right now, the next best thing would be to start keeping a journal each day - how you feel: first thing in the morning, before you go on your walks, when you get back, and when you go to bed, for example.

No need to share it here or with anyone other than yourself. Most important is it is unfiltered.



> sleep all day


If that is not a one off, then certainly points to some form of depression.


----------



## _justlurking (May 4, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> turbomanlet


More like a very short 5 foot femoid lmao


----------



## world of shit (May 4, 2021)

_justlurking said:


> Every single day I walk over 25k steps after work. On Saturday I walk 50k+ steps and on Sunday somewhere around 40k. It's gotten to be such an obsessive habit that I become stressed if there is a day where I can't reach those goals. For example today I had to leave work early just because I felt like shit and went home to sleep all day. I don't know how to get out of this cycle, it's ruining my feet and leaving wounds. It's fucking 'tarded.
> 
> Can anybody suggest something or whatever because I'm tired of redditer women telling me it's unhealthy. Like I fucking know it's not healthy why do you think I'm posting about it. Fuck.


If you're serious, supplement with NAC.  It's been shown to help curb obsessive compulsive behaviors. L-theanine for any anxiety also.


----------



## Dysnomia (May 4, 2021)

You should see a therapist. You may end up replacing one obsession with another because you  haven't treated the underlying cause.


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (May 5, 2021)

I don't see anything wrong with having a healthy exercise regimen, but if you're walking so much without any breaks and it's causing you visible injury you should check in with the nearest psychiatrist that isn't going to try to convince you that you're actually trans, because nigga you sound like you've got some OCD.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (May 7, 2021)

I am OCD and do this myself, mainly because I need to be alone and to escape.


----------



## DJ Grelle (May 7, 2021)

Literally nothing wrong with walking so much.
Delete your step counter (yes it's actually called a pedometer haha funny joke)
Get good boots (I have a pair of meindls, but any premium brand that fits nicely is good.) 
Get good, thick socks
Look for walking routes with a non-hardened surface (forest trails etc)
Try to walk with good technique. The best technique is a hotly debated topic but just don't land full force on your heels. It sends the shock straight up into your knees and will destroy them.
Walking is a fun, cheap and healthy hobby. You clearly like it very much, you just need to give yourself a chance with it


----------



## draggs (May 7, 2021)

_justlurking said:


> Every single day I walk over 25k steps after work. On Saturday I walk 50k+ steps and on Sunday somewhere around 40k. It's gotten to be such an obsessive habit that I become stressed if there is a day where I can't reach those goals. For example today I had to leave work early just because I felt like shit and went home to sleep all day. I don't know how to get out of this cycle, it's ruining my feet and leaving wounds. It's fucking 'tarded.
> 
> Can anybody suggest something or whatever because I'm tired of redditer women telling me it's unhealthy. Like I fucking know it's not healthy why do you think I'm posting about it. Fuck.


I hike a lot so you're doing ~13 miles a day after a work, ~26+ miles a day on saturday and ~20 miles a day on sunday

You should be in amazing shape tbh doing that much mileage every week, i only get about 50 miles a week in you're more than doubling that

btw @DumbDude42 yes you can walk that much when you're fat, I was 230 lbs big ole gut and doing 12-15 miles every time i went out hiking 3-4x a week and then i got in shape from all that walking. i got calves like a motherfucker now lol


----------



## Idiotron (May 9, 2021)

Since you find it very difficult to break out of such a routine, even though you know it's damaging to your health, you might have OCD.
Get diagnosed and if you do have OCD, look into how you can manage it (because you can't cure it).
It will be a long and tedious process but don't give up.


----------

